# My progress for this year's haunt



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Additions for my display this year have almost been completed. So far this year I have built a haunted bookcase, table for my oddities/curiosities and the oddities/curiosities to go on the table.

I have some new tombstones completed, my stirring witch has been given a makeover. The other witch and the gravedigger have been upgraded and built around some store mannequins

I still have one tombstone I will complete and finishing touches to add to another two. 

New groundbreaker, mad doctor, two new skeletons that are makeovers of bluckies. My wall breaker skeleton.

Added a couple of moving eye pictures and have more lenticular pictures to add to my gallery. 

More witch potions added, some static props that can be placed within the haunt (the man eating plant and skull on books for example)

Some of the planned additions will be carried over for next year.

My last prop that I will build will be two monk figures dressed in burlap robes. The heads will be two skeleton heads that interact. I have the robes being made for me and will have these the end of next week so will build the bodies once they are received.

Didnt get to finish my witch leg table, probably the only prop I have started but not finished.

All in all, I'm fairly pleased with the additions for this year, and can't wait to start setting up this years display.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and oooo! You are making my head spin!! WOW!! You have truly accomplished more than I could even DREAM of getting done! Can't wait to see pics! I can just feel the "BOO!" when I read your list!


----------

